# FET whats involved?



## rookie (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone

I had a negative IVF cycle last month and went to see the consultant for 
follow up appointment this week, where it was decided that as we have 16
frosties we should try a FET cycle next and we hope to start next week.
The only thing I know about it is that i will need to have buserelin injections
again. Apart from that I know nothing!
Do you take other drugs with buserelin (otherwise surely I would downregulate)
I have an appointment with a fertility nurse next wed where hopefully we will learn more, but in the meantime I feel I want to gain as much info as poss,
to prepare myself mentally for what is to come.

any info would be a great help

thanks rookie[/center]


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hiya Rookie

Good luck with your FET.    

I downregged with synarel and then was scanned to check i had down regged just like a fresh cycle.  Then i started on HRT tablets which they increased to 4 a day after a few days and then had another scan to check the lining - as that was fine i started cyclogest and duphastone for a few days before ET.  I am still on all the drugs apart from synarel until i am 12 weeks - i cant wait to stop the cyclogest   !    

I hope that it all goes well for you and good luck next wednesday for your appointment - i am sure it will be clearer then  

Take care
Clare
xx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Rookie...

We had ivf and got a bfp but had a m/c then we did a natural fet where the clinic tracked my natural cycle and three days after ov they put the embies back (the embies were three days old). this failed but then we did a medicated cycle. this involved me taking hrt throughout the cycle startting woith 2 on day 3 then 3 from then on. I had scans then we did transfer when the lining was good and then i started taking cyclogest three times a day along with 3 hrt.. We got our bfp last week and are still in shock.. iwould recommedn anyone to do a medicated cycle everytime..
Hope your cycle goes well.
Ju x


----------



## rookie (May 15, 2005)

thanks for your replies Clare and JU

and CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP's !!!!!!


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Hello, 
I'm afraid I'm rather new to all this. Myself and DH had a failed cycle of ICSI earlier this year. We've now decided to embark on a medicated FET but have found the clinics attitude extremely confusing and quiet 'slap-dash'. When I phoned last week with my period date I was told that the information would be sent to us by post and not wanting to do anything wrong I asked if instead I could make an appointment at the clinic for us to discuss things further, upon which I was told that I shouldn't need to and it would be posted out. Now we've found that we have to individually request the drugs from a company called 'Organo' and upon phoneing the clinic today to find out how much additional money these cost I got some vague answer about them not knowing-well I'm sorry but we're not happy to sign on a dotted line for an undisclosed amount. Has anyone else found all of this frustrating and confusing and feel that it just adds insult to injury at a time when we really could do without this kind of crap. I feel so upset by it all and am probably not making any sense. So sorry to whinge like this but I'm terrified of starting on this bloody treadmill again and I feel like they're taking the ****. I feel so down and so alone and can't help but feel negative about trying again, still, hopefully tomorrow will be a 'good' day. Again, sorry for moaning-I am nice-honestly!!
Sarah xxx


----------



## rookie (May 15, 2005)

Hi sarah

Im sorry that your clinic is not being more helpful. It can be so frustrating
sometimes because going thru treatment is such a big deal to us, but unfortunately some clinic staff have probably become " desensitized "
to our worries and fears and " poo poo " them . 
Is there anyway you can speak to someone else at your clinic after all
you are probably paying a lot of money for tx and for your clinic to communicate important info by post is not very good,  I think you should call
them back and explain how you are feeling and ask for an appointment to discuss your FET cycle. 
try to stay positive and keep your chin up !!!

rookie xxx


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Hi Rookie,
thanks for the supportive reply. Dh phoned the clinic yesterday and made arrangemants for me to go in today in person rather than doing it all by post so at least now thats one less thing to worry about. I don't know about you but I'm feeling it incredibly hard to be positive about this next go and I'm sure that half the battle is having a positive outlook but I just daren't, it's just nice to know that there are like-minded people here who know the terrible ups-and-downs of our situation. Perhaps one of the hardest aspects of this is the knowledge that others who can concieve naturally simply have no understanding whatsoever of the heartache we feel. Anyhow, enough of this sombre self pity! Are you having treatment at the moment? It would be nice to hear how you're getting on and how you've found things.
Love Sarah xxx


----------



## rookie (May 15, 2005)

Hi sarah

Im glad you are going to see someone at your clinic today, 
how did it go? where they more helpful?
Dont feel bad for having bad days, we all have them.
I am currently waiting for AF to arrive, and i am doing a natural FET
cycle. my clinic is linked to The Bridge Centre in London, they hold my frosties
and did my ET when i did my IVF last month, and apparently according to my clinic they only do natural FET's. ( all the scans and blood tests and EC are done at my clinic and i then go up to London for the important bit - ET)
anyway i am on day 29 of cycle- so i am late- probably a long one.
when do you think you will be starting your next tx?
take care and try to stay positive, i know its hard.
love rookie xxx


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Hi Rookie,
start down-regulating this Wednesday. What made you decide to do a natural FET? Are the statistics the same as for a medicated one? I must say this option wasn't even mentioned to us, but as I'm terrible at making decisions it was probably for the best that it was made for us!
Anyway at least we don't have to go through the awful EC this time-ouch! How many embies have you got frozen? We've got four and I just pray that they hold their own when we need them most.
Don't know your sense of humour but last night went to see stand-up comic 'Danny Bhoy' who has one lots of comic awards-and I must say that laughter is definitely the best medicine-I've not chuckled so much for ages.
Love Sarah xx


----------



## rookie (May 15, 2005)

Hi Sarah

good luck with the down regging!!
I'm doing a natural FET because apparently the Bridge centre in London
prefer to do them that way. I was a little worried because from reading other 
message boards medicated FETs seem to be more successful.
I have to say though that the thought of having no drugs and the fact that the cycle is a lot shorter is going to make it more stress free.
I may not even be given cyclogest, but i may have to discuss that with them when we get to that stage.
I was very lucky with my EC last month, we had 26 eggs collected of which 21 
fertilised. we had 10 frozen after 2 days, which left 11 remaining of which
I had 2 for ET. of the remaining 9, 6 were suitable to freeze. so i have 16
frosties at various stages waiting for their moment of glory!!!
I still havent started AF yet , where is it when you want it!!
I bet if i had a big night out it would suddenly appear!
Well good luck with everything , please keep me posted as it would be great to 
have an insight into medicated FET, 

sending you lots of 
rookie xxxx


----------



## maureen358 (May 26, 2003)

Hi rookie

My name is Maureen and I'm the proud mother of Adam and Rachel born from a natural FET.  They were born on 29 December 2004 and they were our last frosties so someone up there was looking out for us.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and I hope it all works out.



Maureen


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Hi Rookie,
doing a natural FET sounds so much more stress free. I'm not sure whether some clinics offer them and some don't, there seem to be so many variations around the country. And sometimes you can't help but wonder how much of their decisions on OUR treatment are fuelled by money-maybe I'm just being cynicle.
I'm very impressed with your 16 embies-it must be great peace-of-mind to know that you have enough to avoid the awful EC. And I'm sure that from at least one of these you'll get the positive outcome that you deserve.
I just can't seem to shake this negative feeling about the current cycle.I think it's just the anticipation of feeling so crushed if/when I get a BFN again and then what I will do with my life/career (at the moment there are currently 6 people pregnant who I work with and if I get a BFN I don't think I could face seeing them everyday-it's hard enough at present and the prospect of burying my head in the sand and taking some time off work to hide somewhere else seems very appealing-though not practical as our mortgage won't pay itself!
Hope that AF has arrived for you isn't it typical that we spend years of our lives hopeing that we will miss our period and yet when we want to start a cycle of treatment it can't come soon enough!
I hope with all my heart that you are successful with this attempt, we'll all get there in the end it's just the not knowing when and by what means that's the cruelist part.
Love Sarah xx


----------



## rookie (May 15, 2005)

hello Maureen
Am I glad to have heard from you!  I have been trying to stay positive for 
my coming FET cycle as I know the odds are low. well I went into a bookshop today to see if I could find anything on FETs and ended up looking thru a book by a top fertility doctor, well I wish I hadn't as the more I read the more depressed I got. I walked away thinking is there any point going ahead with all this. And then I've come on here to get some inspiration from someone and there was your message!!!! THANKYOU SOOOO MUCH as you've made my day!
Its great to here from someone where FET has worked.
Adam and Rachel must be keeping you busy??

Hi Sarah hows the d-regging going ? I think AF is due tomorrow, at last!
hopefully Day 3 scan will show i have no cysts ( fingers crossed) so we can go full steam ahead. Everythings crossed for both of us!!! 
take care lol rookie


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Hi Rookie,
I assume AF has now arrived? How are things going? we're off on our hols tonight so will be off for a week. I'm just not sure how I'm going to get around sniffing twice a day when we're on a walking holiday in the middle of nowhere with a group of strangers-Oh dear! Haven't had my withdrawl bleed yet either and I've been sniffing for over 10 days-I'm sure I had it after 7 days on our fresh cycle. Still, something to look forward to happening while we have limited facilities eh?!!
Take care and let me know how things are progressing. 
Hi to Maureen, it's so nice to hear when people have positive outcomes from this dark period of our lives and to know that this rollercoaster can be worth it.
Love Sarah xxx


----------



## rookie (May 15, 2005)

Hi Sarah

Im glad the d-regging is going ok.
Yes i did start AF eventually after 38 days! I had Day 2 scan which showed a dark blob on my right ovary, so I need another scan Day 10 to ensure it isn't a cyst. so until then I don't want to get my hopes up that I will be starting tx this month. Only 2 days to wait . 
Hope you enjoy your walking holiday, where do you go, and do you camp?
Take care 
lol rookie xxx


----------

